# Hemp seed oil soap: Help me fix my recipe! I don't know what I'm doing..



## Zink (Mar 13, 2014)

Originally I intended to modify an exisiting castile soap to make a super gentle cleanser, but seems like I'll have to do it from scratch!

This recipe shows the final composition which includes about 60% water.

*Soap paste*


Organic hemp seed oil (60%? some say 30% is max)
Organic e.g. Olive oil (35%? if it goes well with hemp seed oil to provide gentle cleansing and moisture.)
Cocamidopropyl betaine (co surfactant, might not be necessary) 4%
Vitamin E (antioxidant) 1%
KOH using a lye calculator

*Dilution*


Distilled water 3:1 dilution
Sodium lactate (for moisture) 3%
Sea salt (thickener)  1%
Hydroxyethylcellulose (or another thickener, ideally ECOcert) ?% experiement

Target pH 9-10?

Looking to create a super gentle soap for acne prone skin


----------



## FGOriold (Mar 13, 2014)

If you are going to make a liquid soap, your oils need to add up to 100% for starters.  Then you can put it through a lye calculator to determine how much potassium hydroxide and distilled water (or other liquids) you need for the oils being used.  I am not familiar with ingredient #4 and why you would need it in making liquid soap as the soap is the surfactant, but some people add other surfactants to boost lather.  Thickeners are used after the soap is diluted or during the dilution process.   Again, there are variations on this and ways to make a thicker soap to start without the use of thickeners, but that would be more advanced than where you are and I would start off basic.

1. Make the paste using oils, KOH and liquid to dissolve the KOH
2. Dilute the paste with distilled water

You may want to look for some online tutorials for making liquid soap and start with something simple like a 1 - 3 oil soap.  Once you master that, then you can start thinking about customizing it with different oils or additives.


----------



## Zink (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks, I knew this but it's indeed better to break up the recipe! Edited the first post


----------

